# Rp anyone? ^^



## Nyapano (Jul 16, 2016)

Heyo, so I'm looking for rp and I have a few preferable topics.

Babyfur - (I don't mind SFW or NSFW)
Military - (My fursona works in the military)
Fantasy - (In a medieval based world)
Modern - (Maybe in a cozy neighbourhood?)
Please pm me if you're up for it, and let me know which topic/s you'd be interested in ^~^
Liffan Oxerton - Charahub - My fursona


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 16, 2016)

I do.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 16, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> I do.


Sod off you bloody jango, I asked first.


----------



## Wither (Jul 16, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Sod off you bloody jango, I asked first.


fite me for it


----------



## Nyapano (Jul 16, 2016)

I mean, if anyone is interested just send me a pm about it xD No need to fight over me boys~


----------



## modfox (Jul 16, 2016)

OH MILITARY
my fursona works for the military too


----------



## Nyapano (Jul 16, 2016)

modfox said:


> OH MILITARY
> my fursona works for the military too


I'll admit, I hardly know anything about the military, so it's kind of stupid for me to have chosen that as her job, but it fits with everything else xD


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

I can go for either fantasy or modern


----------



## Nyapano (Jul 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I can go for either fantasy or modern


Shoot me a pm and... yea x3


----------



## CubbyAidyn (Jul 18, 2016)

I figure I should ask you here instead of pm since others may be curious about the same thing. What style of rp do you prefer: script or story?


----------



## Nyapano (Jul 18, 2016)

If people are gonna message me anywhere outside the forums, script. In the forums, para please :33 (story)


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 18, 2016)

Mostly script but I can do story.


----------



## CubbyAidyn (Jul 18, 2016)

Ah, ok. I am actually looking for paragraph outside of the forums, but best of luck to ye! ^^


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 18, 2016)

Maybe if I didn't feel like a dry lemon D:


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 18, 2016)

CubbyAidyn said:


> Ah, ok. I am actually looking for paragraph outside of the forums, but best of luck to ye! ^^


We can rp on Skype.


----------

